# Greyhound ladies



## Lenanshee (Jun 7, 2008)

Thought I'd share some pics of the ladies we obtained a couple of weeks ago. They're both rescued ex-racers.
Nicky, 6:






Pattie, 7:





I liketh these photographs


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 7, 2008)

Greyhounds are cool, I wouldn't ever own one though.

Any more pics?


----------



## Lenanshee (Jun 7, 2008)

lol why not? they make great pets  they're very lazy and don't do much!





As you can see!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 7, 2008)

^ you need to make a .gif of her paw doing that up/down thing


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jun 7, 2008)

REMEMBER! Meat and bone diets ftw! 

Those are some beautiful dogs. I'm always surprised that greyhounds are so lazy!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 7, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

All doggy pics make me melt


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 9, 2008)

Lenanshee said:


> lol why not? they make great pets  they're very lazy and don't do much!



Im just not a dog person. The colors on Pattie, 7 are gorgeous though.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 9, 2008)

My sister had several rescued Greyhounds, and they weren't lazy, they just were never allowed to have any fun, so they were trained to sit and do nothing when they weren't racing. They can be taught to have fun, and then...watch out!

Very pretty dogs!


----------



## Lenanshee (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks  Nicky will go after a ball but is far more interested in my sisters cuddly toys which she keeps stealing... especially the cats haha. Pattie doesn't really know how to play. She'll have a run with you but only if you run too and theres no way I can run at her speed!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 9, 2008)

Im not a dog person, but if i were to get a dog, it'd be a greyhound. \m/


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 10, 2008)

those dogs are cool nice pics


----------



## SevenDeadly (Jun 10, 2008)

If you like greyhounds, check out whippets. They are a smaller bred version of the greyhound, but just as loving and even more silly!

Here's a pic, not mine, but my two girls have the same brindle patterns


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 11, 2008)

My wife's parents used to have a Whippet/Golden Retriever cross. It was huge, fast and all it wanted to do was run around like nuts and be your friend.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 1, 2008)

If you ever have to get rid of Nicky for any particular reason, send her my way. She's absolutely beautiful.

As for me, I have 2 dogs myself. One is a full blooded yellow lab, with the biggest head you've ever seen:
Kane, 6





And the other is the most annoying and hyper little thing you've ever seen:
Mickey, 2


----------



## Variant (Jul 8, 2008)

Greyhounds are amazing dogs, and make great pets. I've been planning on getting one forever now... just haven't had the right living situation.


----------

